# Turning Crepe Myrtle?



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's the scoop. My neighbor has a BIG Crepe Myrtle that he cuts down every fall. (These things grow like weeds for those not familiar with them). This year produced some big knobs that look very much like Burls, and the malfunctioning part of my brain wants to grab that piece when it hits the curb and stick it on the lathe. But the saner part of me is wondering if it is worth the effort... Seeing how fast the stuff grows, it has to be as soft as Cedar...

Has anyone here turned Crepe Myrtle, and is it worth it?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I think you will find it pithie and similar to balsa
when it dries.

I throw all mine in the compost pile and they
decay very quickly.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

A pity. I recall building some boxes out of Oregon Myrtle when I was in High School... NICE stuff. Not sure how Crepe Myrtle counts as Myrtle... It does seem pretty soft.


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought it seemed pretty dense to me. I just cut some up in the back yard. Must be an oil in it or something because it burns hot and even burns freshly cut. I was wondering about slicing some up too.


----------

